# booting error, client mac addr..



## mickey75 (Jul 7, 2005)

hi all, im gettin this error when i start windows xp (home sp2) 

client mac addr, 00 0cf1 eb 3a 57 

guid 14f6b39 8679 11d8 9d99 00e01825d1e7 
then it says 
pxe omf intel boot agent exiting


above all that i see this base code ba1210bc (unsure if that is helpful part or not) 
i cant find anything myself on line for this one..... i have all cables hooked up right this only started to happen about on the 30th of last month.. i cant seem to find anything on line myself to fix this ,...i hope i put everything that you will need any help would be great!!!! i can get to the desk top and get on line, its just a annoying error i want to boot up in regular mode unsure why its doing it this way, im on a cable modem and sometimes my brother takes the modem to his computer. but not networking....

thanks in advance,
mickey


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

That's not an error, it's your onboard LAN seeing if there's a network server to boot off. The MAC address is the unique ID of the LAN controller chip. If you go into the CMOS setup and disable booting from the LAN it may go away.


----------



## mickey75 (Jul 7, 2005)

lol, well itsa error to me since i never saw it before, but i get what your saying, im just a goofball sometime with teh words that i use, but i must say
WOOHOO thanks so very much that fixed it,  your awesome.....


again thanks


----------

